# Mitigation for deficiencies



## T-Bird (Jan 28, 2022)

We are looking to develop a residential flag lot (lot that has a long skinny access and looks like a flag on a flag pole) that does not have the required fire apparatus access road, access is too narrow and too long. What sort of mitigations might be available for a lot like this? Is there a code section that talks about these types of deficencies and pairing mitigations? I've looked at 2018 IFC Section 503 and Appendix D.


----------



## Robert (Feb 3, 2022)

T-Bird said:


> We are looking to develop a residential flag lot (lot that has a long skinny access and looks like a flag on a flag pole) that does not have the required fire apparatus access road, access is too narrow and too long. What sort of mitigations might be available for a lot like this? Is there a code section that talks about these types of deficencies and pairing mitigations? I've looked at 2018 IFC Section 503 and Appendix D.


Talk to your local AHJ. I had a similar situation and was allowed an onsite water storage unit with pump.....not so much because of access but because the home was too far from a hydrant.


----------

